# National University Of Medical Sciences



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Hi Friends, 
So recently I was reading a blog, and from there got to know about that the National Assembly has passed the bill, for the establishment of NUMS - National Institute of Medical Sciences in Rawalpindi that would later be shifted to Islamabad. Under this university would be incorporated the medical colleges run by Pakistan Army, i.e. Army Medical College, CMH Lahore, Quetta Institute of Health Sciences.

Do share your views on it.


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Dr. Bhai Jan said:


> Hi Friends,
> So recently I was reading a blog, and from there got to know about that the National Assembly has passed the bill, for the establishment of NUMS - National Institute of Medical Sciences in Rawalpindi that would later be shifted to Islamabad. Under this university would be incorporated the medical colleges run by Pakistan Army, i.e. Army Medical College, CMH Lahore, Quetta Institute of Health Sciences.
> 
> Do share your views on it.


I think it's a terrible decision. CMH Lahore Medical College is doing so well under UHS and most of its students attain top positions in UHS. They are going to end up screwing up the college due to lack of attention, funds, inequality etc...


----------



## DR.CURIOUS (Sep 8, 2014)

DrDee said:


> I think it's a terrible decision. CMH Lahore Medical College is doing so well under UHS and most of its students attain top positions in UHS. They are going to end up screwing up the college due to lack of attention, funds, inequality etc...


agree!


----------



## DrDee (Aug 2, 2014)

Plus no one benefits from this except Retired Army doctors who are eventually going to take up all the positions of administration and teaching faculty etc... Also having one centralized test for 3 medical colleges is going to reduce the students options considerably because now if you screw up this one test, you automatically are going to be rejected from 3 good medical colleges... Ouch! :?


----------



## Dr. Bhai Jan (May 7, 2015)

Yeah agree, what you said, about a single test for three colleges, that was what I was thinking as well, and a couple of other students I talked to as well. All of these colleges are doing great under their respective universities. Don't know much about the one in Quetta, but AMC and CMH are, so I don't get whats the point in bringing them together under a new university.


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Whats the latest news? Is CMH now affiliated with nums r not??


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

Yes..


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

So now we shouldnt go for cmh? Will its degree have less value than uhs degree?


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

baby doll said:


> So now we shouldnt go for cmh? Will its degree have less value than uhs degree?


Now you should go for cmh lahore because its degree now worth more than uhs..NUMS is just like NUST the no.1 university in Pakistan and also the well-known and they are also conducting their own test.. I will apply when applies start...


----------



## Gaia (Sep 14, 2015)

What will be the difficulty level of this test? Kindly share your views.


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

Gaia said:


> What will be the difficulty level of this test? Kindly share your views.


Can't say anything..


----------



## baby doll (Sep 9, 2014)

Virus said:


> Now you should go for cmh lahore because its degree now worth more than uhs..NUMS is just like NUST the no.1 university in Pakistan and also the well-known and they are also conducting their own test.. I will apply when applies start...


Thanx virus...if u get any info about their test kindly inform me


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Great Opportunity in my opinion for opening a unified medical institute for Pak army. It might not be better right away but its a start, It will eventually get better reviews in the future, And I can also understand them organizing all med schools to better manage them as it is obviously strenuous for them in conducting different tests and aligning themselves with different universities and following their policies. I guess the same applied for KEMC when it was turned into a degree granting university in 2005. The Army might even open new institutes and branches in the future which could increase more govt seats where people would apply into. All in all I think it is a good step to avoid complications and unifying their institutes for integrated management and consolidating policies which applies solely for them.


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

baby doll said:


> Virus said:
> 
> 
> > Now you should go for cmh lahore because its degree now worth more than uhs..NUMS is just like NUST the no.1 university in Pakistan and also the well-known and they are also conducting their own test.. I will apply when applies start...
> ...


You welcome!


----------



## masterh (Sep 20, 2011)

Virus said:


> Now you should go for cmh lahore because its degree now worth more than uhs..NUMS is just like NUST the no.1 university in Pakistan and also the well-known and they are also conducting their own test.. I will apply when applies start...


I don't agree. Making NUMS is a lot different than making NUST. Engineering is a lot different than Medicine. You are talking about UHS vs NUMS here. UHS is a university which heads almost every Government Medical College of Punjab barring KEMU, SZMC, Lahore and FJMC and many top private ones including Shalamar, Wah, LMDC and FMH. UHS has an unmatchable monopoly over all the major hospitals of the province and inculcates all the top Professors under it. It's research programs as well as M.Phil, P.hD and M.D programs are the best in the country and, has somehow brought about an examination system that screens all the Private and Public medical students through a unified exam. 

I do not see NUMS overtaking UHS's monopoly at all, not at least in the next 10 years because UHS is THE BOSS here. People have a trust over its examination system and its degree value is TOP CLASS in the country (right after AKU). 

Even over the last 30 years or so, Army Medical College has not formed itself as a top notch medical institute because people (by people, I mean SENIOR PROFESSORS IN THE PUBLIC SECTOR) do not trust its examination system and its graduates donot find places outside of the Army setup and Islamabad/Rawalpindi system often. UHS has a monopoly that is simply impossible (right now) to break. 

Also, generally Army Doctors are not as well reputed and respected as their civilian counterparts are after a certain experience and, they struggle after retirement is a fact known to all in this field. Additionally, the humongous politics involved in the CMH setup (and, their unwelcoming attitude to accepting civilian faculty members who are way more experienced as far as teaching is concerned) will hamper NUMS progress as an institute. 

And, UHS isn't going anywhere. 

- - - Updated - - -



Skandril said:


> Great Opportunity in my opinion for opening a unified medical institute for Pak army. It might not be better right away but its a start, It will eventually get better reviews in the future, And I can also understand them organizing all med schools to better manage them as it is obviously strenuous for them in conducting different tests and aligning themselves with different universities and following their policies. I guess the same applied for KEMC when it was turned into a degree granting university in 2005. The Army might even open new institutes and branches in the future which could increase more govt seats where people would apply into. All in all I think it is a good step to avoid complications and unifying their institutes for integrated management and consolidating policies which applies solely for them.


In all uncertainty, the first few batches of NUMS will have to deal with a huge PMDC battle as well because NUMS neither have a structure of examinations uptil now, nor are they officially affiliated with PMDC and, we all know how stingent PMDC is. It took PMDC 4-5 years to recognize Quetta Institute of Medical Sciences (CMH Quetta Medical College) after its inception. So, PMDC is not a walk in the park anymore.


----------



## Virus (Sep 17, 2015)

masterh said:


> Virus said:
> 
> 
> > Now you should go for cmh lahore because its degree now worth more than uhs..NUMS is just like NUST the no.1 university in Pakistan and also the well-known and they are also conducting their own test.. I will apply when applies start...
> ...


Lollz! Lets see what happens...


----------

